# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости интернет-пространства  >  Пароли от миллиона аккаунтов «Яндекса» опубликованы в Сети

## CyberWriter

В Сети опубликован текстовый файл, содержащий логины и пароли около 1,26 млн учетных записей «Яндекса», актуальных на сентябрь 2014 г. Ссылка на файл была размещена как минимум на двух интернет-форумах — infosliv.ru и forum.btcsec.com.
Документ объемом 38,1 МБ содержит 1261809 записей. Авторы публикации утверждают, что более 90% паролей в файле действующие.
Один из пользователей форума forum.btcsec.com заявляет, что обнаружил в файле свой старый акккаунт, который он открыл 3 год назад для регистрации на сервере игры Lineage 2. Пароль к аккаунту подошел, добавил он, передает safe.cnews.ru.
В «Яндексе» утверждают, что в открытом текстовом формате пароли не могли попасть к хакерам, даже если бы они взломали серверы компании, так как пароли хранятся у «Яндекса» в зашифрованном виде. В компании также заявили, что в файле, судя по всему, указаны данные от устаревших аккаунтов.
«Пароли пользователей «Яндекса» надежно защищены и не хранятся в открытом виде. Поэтому опубликованный список — это не «взлом» и не «утечка» «Яндекса». Наши специалисты проверяют этот список, и пока нет оснований считать, что среди опубликованных аккаунтов есть те, что принадлежат «живым» пользователям (тем, кто бы заходил на наши сервисы, в «Почту», и совершал какие-либо действия), или тех, о взломе которых бы мы не знали (такие аккаунты уже давно отправлены на восстановление пароля)», — прокомментировали в поисковике ситуацию ресурсу «Цукерберг позвонит».
В «Яндексе» считают, что этот файл был составлен из логинов и паролей от всех когда-либо взломанных каким-либо образом аккаунтов.
Пользователи подсчитали, что пароль «123456» встречается в файле около 38 тыс. раз, «123456789» — около 13 тыс. раз, «111111» — около 9,5 тыс., а «qwerty» — около 7,7 тыс. В число популярных паролей также попали «7777777», «123321», «000000», «666666» и др. 

anti-malware.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Макcим

> В «Яндексе» считают, что этот файл был составлен из логинов и паролей от всех когда-либо взломанных каким-либо образом аккаунтов.


Если не было утечки и пароли сперли трояны, то почему список только от "Яндекса"?

----------


## olejah

Не только, от Mail.ru тоже.

----------


## olejah

А теперь и от Gmail http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=166341

----------


## Макcим

Появился вот такой сервис, позволяющий проверить наличие своей почты в списках. Не знаю насколько ему можно доверять (в плане не сохраняет ли он введенные адреса), но пароли лучше поменять однозначно.

----------

grobik

----------


## grobik

Для гуглевских адресов существует более-менее кошерный *сервис проверки* скомпрометированных акков:



```

http://nullprogram.com/gmail-bloom-filter/ 


```

По крайней мере, хоть известен *создатель сайта*.

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

